
The International Flag of Planet Earth - salzig
http://www.flagofplanetearth.com/
======
inflatableDodo
While this design loses some points for being essentially a cheap extension to
the olympic rings device, it definitely wins points for other semantic
associations, namely that if you remove 3 rings from the flag, you get the
international biohazard symbol, which seems a fair warning for any aliens we
may encounter.

------
vectorEQ
good pick. it's not quite the flower of life as suggested by the article. this
one is a bit simpler, often referred to as the 'egg of life'.

it resembles a bit the first stages of embryonic development which is common
between all humans. i think it would be a nice fit due to that as to me it's a
good representation of how we all have a common start in life despite human
diversity once it develops further. It's a stage from before we have our
differences which separate us.

green or blue as backdrop is a good natural colour also non-specific to
certain cultures. white would also be good, perhaps better as it represents
light / all colours, with then the symbol being green or blue perhaps.

